# رحلة الصوم الكبير مع إشعياء النبي ( للقمص بيشوي كامل )



## +Coptic+ (26 فبراير 2010)

*رحلة الصوم الكبير مع إشعياء النبي  
للقمص بيشوي كامل  

الأسبوع الأول

القــراءات :
الاثنين إش 1: 2-018 الثلاثاء 1: 19... الخ، 2: 1-3. 

الأربعاء 2: 3-011 الخميس 2: 11-019 الجمعة 3: 1-14. 

الإنجيل : يبدأ الأسبوع بإنجيل متى (6: 1- 1 8 ). 

وهو يتحدث عن الصدقة والصلاة والصوم كأركان للعبادة وعن أبانا الذي في السموات... و ينتهي هذا الأسبوع بإنجيل متى (6: 19). ويتحدث عن عدم الاتكال على المال بل على الله وحده. 

إشعياء النبي : تقرأ في هذا الأسبوع الإصحاحات الثلاثة كلها، ويمكننا أن نلخص الأمور المشتركة فيها مع قراءات الإنجيل: 

1- "أبانا الذي في السموات": "ربيت بنين ونشأتهم أما هم فعصوا علىّ (إش 1: 2). وترنيمة الكنيسة في هذا الأسبوع هي عن أبانا الذي في السموات. 

إن ما يحزن قلب الله هو العصيان أو الشر الآتي من الأبناء الذين نشأهم. أبانا السماوي ورباهم. وهكذا يدفعنا إشعياء النبي إلى الإحساس بأن هدف الصوم هو الرجوع لحضن الآب. 

2- الرياء : "إذا صنعت صدقة فلتكن في الخفاء. كذلك الصلاة، الصوم...". 

فالعبادة موجهة لله، والله يكره الرياء. 

أما إشعياء فيكشف لنا أن كل عبادة لا تقدم لله في الخفاء من القلب مكروهة: 

"إن كثرتم الصلاة لا أسمع، أيديكم ملآنة دما ً " (إش 1: 15)، 

"فضتكم مملوءة زغلا (مغشوشة) وخمرك مغشوشة بماء" (إش 1: 13). 

فكلمة في الخفاء هي العامل المشترك في كل وصايا السيد المسيح فهو يكره الرياء والمرائين. 

و إشعياء النبي أوضح لنا بالآيات السابقة وبأخرى كثيرة أن 

الله يكره حتى البخور والذبائح من المرائين. 

إذا يا أحبائي فلنعبد الله من القلب بلا رياء، وهذه الكلمة 

" بلا رياء " هي ختام كل صلاة قسمة في القداس الإلهي. 

الاتضاع: 
والعمل في الخفاء لا بد أن يكون مصحوبا بالاتضاع والمحبة أساس كل البنيان... 

والتواضع يقوى أركانه. 

الإصحاح الثاني من إشعياء كله عن الاتضاع: 

•  "توضع عينا تشامخ الإنسان وتخفض رفعة الناس ويسمو الرب وحده في ذلك اليوم" (إش 2: 11). 

•  "فإن لرب الجنود يوما على كل متعظم وعالٍ وعلى كل مرتفع فيوضع" (إش 2: 12). 

•  "ليدخل في نقر الصخور وفي شقوق المعاقل من أمام هيبة الرب" (إش 3: 21). 

•  "كفوا عن الإنسان الذي في أنفه نسمة لأنه ماذا يحسب" (إش 2: 22). 

4- "لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الأرض"، 

"لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون"، 

"فلا تهتموا للغد لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه" (مت 6: 19، 25، 34). 

وهذا ما يسجله إشعياء عندما يقول: 

•  " انزع السند والركن " (إش 3: 1). 

•  "كل سند خبز وكل سند ماء" (إش 3: 1). 

•  "ينزع السيد في ذلك اليوم زينة الخلاخيل..." (إش 3: 18، 16-21). 

وسوء الإنجيل أو سفر إشعياء فكلاهما يؤكدان أن المال ليس سندا للإنسان، بل المسيحي عليه أن يعيش بلا هم فلا سند للإنسان إلاَّ الله وحده الذي خلصه وفداه ويرعاه ويحصى شعور رأسه.  

التوبة هي هدف الأسبوع الأول: 
أولاً: الخطية و الذات: 
الخطية مدمرة للإنسان "كل الرأس مريض ليس فيه صحة" (أش 5:1). 

ازدواج الشخصية والرياء هما بداية البعد عن الله "كالفضة المغشوشة " (إش 1: 22) 

الذات هي أخطر عدو في رحلة الصوم "كفوا عن الإنسان" (إش 2: 23). 

"لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون ..." (مت 6: 25). 

ثانيا: التوبة و الاعتراف 
•  الاعتراف بالخطية ضرورة للتوبة- والاعتراف دعوة من الله وبدون الاعتراف تضعف قوة الصوم، لذلك تقرأ لنا الكنيسة من سفر إشعياء هذه الأقوال: 

"هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب: إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج، إن كانت حمراء كالدودي 

تصير كالصوف" (إش 18:1). 

•  الاعتراف والصوم كلاهما صلب للذات: "ادخل إلى الصخرة، اختبئ في التراب من أمام هيبة الرب" 

(إش 2: 10). 

ثالثا: الإيجابية في التوبة: 
•  "تعلموا فعل الخير" (إش 1: 17). 

لا بد في الصوم من الإكثار من عمل الخير: 

طوبى للرحماء على المساكين فإن الرحمة تحل عليهم 

والمسيح يرحمهم في يوم الدين ويحل بروح قدسه فيهم. 

•  "صهيون تفدى بالحق و تائبوها بالبر" (إش 1: 27). 

فالصوم أروع مجال لظهور بر الله في حياة التائبين. ما أجمل التوبة التي تؤهل الإنسان لبر الله. 

•  التوبة مسيرة في نور الرب "هلم فنسلك في الرب" (إش 2: 5). 

فالسلوك في وصايا السيد المسيح الرب- المكملة لمسيرة التوبة هي مسيرة في نور الرب. 

•  الإنسان التائب يجذب النفوس البعيدة للحياة مع الله "وتسير شعوب كثيرة ويقولون هلم نصعد إلى جبل الرب، إلى بيت إله يعقوب فيعلمنا من طرقه ونسلك في سبله..." (إش 2: 3). 

الأسبوع الثاني

القــراءات :
الاثنين 4: 2... الخ، 5: 1-7. الثلاثاء 5: 7-16. 

الأربعاء 5: 17-25. الخميس 6: 1-12. ا لجمعة 7: 1-14. 

ينتهي هذا الأسبوع بإنجيل التجربة على الجبل ، ولا نكون مبالغين إذا قلنا إن إشعياء في نبوته (من ص 4 إلى ص 7) يتحدث عن تجارب الإنسان مع الله - وكأن إشعياء النبي يمهد الإنسان الروحي في الصوم الأربعيني لإدراك مفاهيم التجربة وأعماقها. 

أولا ً : التجربة من أجل تنقية حياة الإنسان: 
"إذا غسل السيد قذر بنات صهيون ونقى دم أورشليم من وسطها بروح القضاء وبروح الإحراق. يخلق الرب على كل مكان من جبل صهيون وعلى محفلها سحابة نهارا ودخانا ولمعان نار ملتهبة ليلاً. لأن على كل مجد غطاء" (إش 4: 4، 5). 

هدف التجربة : التنقية من القذر. وتنقية الدم. 

وسيلة التجربة : روح القضاء و روح الإحراق. 

نتيجة التجربة : المجد من الداخل "لكل مجد غطاء" مجد النفس الممحصة بالتجربة ومن الخارج 

تبد و أنها مغطاة بآلام التجربة. 

فالله حكم وقضى عل ى أورشليم بروح الإحراق ليس انتقام ا بل لينقيها من قذرها- ويحولها إلى مجد مغطى وهل يرضى الرب للنفس المجاهدة في الصوم أن تظل في قذرها، وأن يبقى معها كما هو... أم يبارك صومها وينق ي قذرها: 

أ- و روح القضاء يمكن أن يكون هو الاعتراف و إدانة الإنسان لنفسه "لأنه لو حكمنا على أنفسنا لما حُكم علينا" (1كو 11: 31). فواضح أن التجربة هي روح القضاء- إما أن ندين أنفسنا ونتوب، وإما أن يديننا الله في هذا العالم بطريقته الخاصة و نتوب لكي لا ندان في العالم الآخر (1 كو 11: 12). 

ب- أما روح الإحراق : فهو الجهاد ضد الخطية وهو صفة الصوم كقول الرسول: "أقمع جسدي وأستعبده" (1كو 9: 27)، التي عندما يرى الله أمانتنا في الجهاد للدخول من الباب الضيق محبة في السيد المسيح يلهب القلب بنار الروح القدس الذي هو كمال التوبة فيحرق كل ما يشين النفس من أن تكون عروس ا للسيد المسيح- ينقيها من القذر، وينق ي دمها ويعطيها دم ً ا جديد ً ا - دماء إلهي ا - دم ربنا يسوع من على المذبح. 

ج- أخير ا يحولها إلى مجد : هذه العروس التي نقاها الروح القدس بروح القضاء والإحراق وجاهدت "وتعطرت بالمرَّ واللبان- يزينها بعد ذلك بكل أذرة التاجر" (نش 3: 6). يزينها بمواهب الروح القدس، "محبة- فرح- سلام- طول أناة- لطف- صلاح- إيمان- وداعة- تعفف" (غلا 5: 22، 23)... إن النفس المجاهدة في الصوم تبدأ تتذوق حلاوة المحبة لله وللناس، كذا الفرح، و الاتضاع، وطول الأناة، والطهارة... 

د - ولكل مجد غطاء : ولكن الروح القدس يصنع كل ذلك في الخفاء فيغطى على كل هذه الزينة النقية للعروس... فترى من الخارج إنسان ا عادي ا بسيط ا وهو من الداخل غنى جد ا بكل ثمرة للروح القدس. فلكل مجد لا بد أن يكون له غطاء لئلا يسرقه العدو، ولئلا نستوفي أجرنا. ولئلا نقع في كبرياء وغرور... 

ثانياً: تجربة العنب الرديء: 
"... والآن يا سكان أورشليم ورجال يهوذا احكموا بيني وبين كرمي ماذا يصنع أيضا لكرمي وأنا لم أصنعه له. لماذا إذ انتظرت أن يصنع عنب ا صنع عنب ا رديئا... إن كرم رب الجنود هو بيت إسرائيل وغرس لذته رجال يهوذا" ( إش 5: 1-7) . 

•  معلمنا يعقوب الرسول يفصل بين نوعين من التجارب في الإصحاح الأول من رسالته وهما: التجربة المفرحة وهي الموجهة من الله- وهذه التي تنقينا وتولد فينا الصبر والإيمان. ثم التجربة الشريرة التي رغم الأمور الصالحة التي يصنعها الله معنا ولكن الإنسان ينجذب و ينخدع من شهوته (يع 1: 14، 15). 

فالله في سفر إشعياء اختار أكمة خصبة (أرض خصبة)، ونقى حجارتها وزرع أحسن أنواع الكرم (كرم سورق)، ووضع في حياة الإنسان برج ا عالي ا رمز ا لكلمة الله، ونقر معصرة (أعطى الكنيسة دمه)، وهذا الكرم غرسه السيد بنفسه بل وبلذة حتى انه يسميه غرس لذته. لقد أعطى الله كل وسائط النعمة اللازمة (أسرار الكنيسة والكتاب المقدس وعمل الروح القدس) ومع هذا صنع الكرم عنب ا ردي ا . 

•  فما الذي نتعلمه في الصوم الأربعيني من هذه النبوة ؟ 

1- نتعلم "أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان" (رو 2: 1). كل الشر في حياتنا سببه نحن وليس الله أو الظروف أو المجتمع، وما يفسد توبتنا هو إلقاء العيب والذنب على الآخرين ، وبذلك تضيع بركة الصوم وبركة التوبة وتتعطل رحلة الصوم التي ستنتهي بالبصخة (بالعبور) والقيامة. 

2- ونتعلم أيضا لماذا "يطلع الشوك و الحسك في حياتنا، ولماذا يحدث الجفاف الروحي ولا يكون مط ر " (إش 5: 6) كل هذا سببه أن مع وجود كل وسائط النعمة لم نصنع عنبا ً جيدا ً بل رديئا، فالأعمال الصالحة هي ثمر الحياة مع الله... فالله يطلب ثمرا ً من الكرم لأنه تعب فيه. لذلك يا أحبائي إن الصوم الأربعيني هو ميعاد طلب الثمر. فاحترس يا عزيزي أن لا تقدم لله إلاَّ عنبا ً وثمرا ً صالحا ً في حياتك. 

ويكمل إشعياء النبي نبوته في الإصحاح الخامس في يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء عن الخطايا والشرور والأسباب التي تقف أمام رحلتنا المقدسة في الصوم وتجعلنا نهمل وسائط النعمة وتجعل المسيحيين اليوم يثمرون عنبا ً رديئا. فالله الذي بيده وبلذته غرس كرمه (كنيسته) يتألم إذ يجدنا اليوم نجارى العالم ونثمر كثماره. 

ا- حب الامتلاك (آية 8) : 
" ويل للذين يصلون بيتا ً بيت...". 

وهكذا العالم اليوم يجذب أولاد الله لحب الامتلاك... بيوت، شقق، أراضى... حتى إذا رأيت مسيحيا ً اليوم تقول إنه رجل ناجح لأن له أملاكا ً كثيرة وليس لأنه رجل تقي يخاف الله في عمله. 

2- عدم المعرفة (آية 13) : 
والمعرفة الروحية- معرفة المسيح- ضرورية لسلامة الرحلة . لأنه قال: "أنا هو الطريق" (يو 14: 6 )، وقال: "شعبي هلك من عدم المعرفة". وهناك معرفة خاطئة وفلسفات خاطئة وهي أشر من عدم المعرفة. 

3- رذلوا شريعة الرب (آية 24) : 
والشريعة وكلام الله هما "نور لنا في الطريق وسراج لأرجلنا" (مز 118). فإهمال الكتاب المقدس كارثة للسائر في غربة هذا العالم. إنه لا بد أن يضل الطريق... وربنا يسوع المسيح كانت ردوده على الشيطان من الكتاب المقدس، كذلك عدو الخير كان يتحدث بكلمات و آيات ناقصة من الكتاب المقدس. 

4- ويل للحكماء في أعين أنفسهم و الفهماء عند ذواتهم (آية 21) . 
فالذي يدرس الكتاب بحكمته البشرية سوف لا يجن ي إلاَّ الكبرياء وحكمة في عيني نفسه. فإن كان الاتضاع هو شرطا ً أساسيا ً للسير في طريق رحلة الصوم، يصبح الكبرياء هو أول عثرة في الطريق تحرمه من البركات التي كان سوف يجنيها من الرحلة. لذلك فالشيطان في هذا الأسبوع جرب السيد المسيح بالكبرياء قائلاً الق نف سك من فوق أعلى الجبل والله سيرسل لك ملائكته ليحملوك... فرد المخلص في وداعة: "لا تجرب الرب إلهك" (لو 4: 12). 

5- الرياء والنفاق (آية 20) : 
لم يهاجم الرب أحدا ً قدر ما هاجم الفريسيين المرائيين- فالمسيحية مبنية على الصراحة في الإيمان- والمرائي يصعب عليه السير في رحلة الصوم لذلك يقول النبي: "ويل للقائلين للشر خيرا ً وللخير شرا ً الجاعلين الظلام نورا ً والنور ظلاما ً الجاعلين الحلو مر ا والمر حلوا ً ". 

هذه خلاصة نبوات الثلاثاء والأربعاء. 

وهي تحذير من النبي لإصلاح الكرم أثناء الصوم لكي يأتي بثمر جيد. آمين. 

ثالثاً: تجربة المواجهة مع الله من آجل الخدمة (إش 6: 1-12) : 
هل من علاقة بين الصوم والخدمة ؟ 

نعم: الصوم والصلاة هما اللذان عمل بهما الرسل وبشروا في جميع الأمم وعمدوهم 

باسم الآب و الابن والروح القدس. 

إشعياء النبي خادم الله الأمين... ولكن كيف يبدأ ؟ 

•  بناء الخادم روحيا ً هو بيت القصيد في الخدمة، و إشعياء لخص هذه التجربة في مواجهة الله بالصلاة، ثم بتطهير فمه بالجمرة النارية من على المذبح. وأخيرا ً بعد التأخير في الذهاب للخدمة قائلاً: "هاأنذا فأرسلني". 

أولاً : خدام الله القديس ي ون لابد أن تكون لهم حياة صلاة قوية حيث يواجهون الله فيكشف ضعفهم ويمتلئون اتضاعا. وتهتز نفوسهم ويشعرون بقوة الله الذي أذياله تملأ كل الهيكل- ويحسون بالدخان يفصل بينهم وبين الهيكل. والخدمة- هنا تبدأ من الهيكل - مكان العباد ة، وتبدأ من مخافة الله في القلب، والإحساس بالضعف والخطية. 

ثانيا : حياة الخادم وتطهيرها تبدأ من فوق المذبح كما يقول القديس كيرلس في القداس الإلهي: " وأعطنا الجمرة النارية التي تطهر النفس والجسد والروح التي هي الجسد الإلهي والدم الكريم اللذين لمسيحك". فالذبيحة على المذبح هي مركز الانطلاق في حياة الخادم. 

ثالثا ً : طاعة إشعياء السريعة لطلب الله. بعد أن قدم الله لإشعياء كل هذه الاختبارات الروحية- لم يكن من إشعياء إلاَّ سرعة الطاعة لخدمة الله. رغم أن خدمة النبي في ذلك الوقت كانت محفوفة بالمخاطر. فالنبي في أيام إشعياء كان دائما ً يحمل أخبارا ً غير سارة للملوك. 

إن موضوع مثل هذا وضعته الكنيسة في منتصف أسبوع التجربة، معناه أن كل اختبار جديد هو تجربة جديدة مع الله وانطلاق للخدمة. 

رابعاً: تجربة الصلاة العميقة : (إش 7: 1-14) 
"لسنا نعلم ما نصل ي لأجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح يشفع فينا بأنات لا يُنطق بها" (رو 8: 36). والحقيقة أننا نطلب كثيرا ً من الله. ولكنها طلبات سطحية. وإليك الحوار الذي دار بين الله و أحاز (إش 7: 10 ): 

قال الرب لأحاز: "اطلب لنفسك آية. عمق طلبك أو رفعة إلى فوق". 

فقال أحاز: "لا أطلب ولا أجرب الرب ". 

فقال إشعياء: "أنتم تضجرون إلهي أيضا ً ". 

ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية:. 

"ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (إش 7 : 14). 

•  فالله في الصلاة مستعد للإعطاء حتى ذاته. 

•  ونحن لا نعمق الطلب أو نرفعه إلى فوق ونخشى أن نطلب طلبات كبيرة فنجرب الرب. 

•  إن الله في ا لعهد الجديد هو نصيبنا ، هو نصيب الابن الضال، ونصيب السامرية. و المخلع... والأعمى... و مريم اختارت النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينزع منها... إذ ً ا فلنطلب أن يكون المسيح ذاته وليس أقل من ذاته هو نصيبنا "قوتي و تسبحتي هو الرب وقد صار لي خلاصا ً " (إش 12: 2). 

هذه هي ثمرة الصلاة العميقة كما جربها إبشعياء ويقدمها لنا في رحلة الصوم المقدس. 

•  الصوم والصلاة: "هما اللذان عمل بهما موسى حتى أخذ لوحي الشريعة المكتوبة بإصبع الله". 

•  الصوم والصلاة: "هما اللذان عمل بهما أهل نينوى فرحمهم الله". 

•  الصوم والصلاة: "هما اللذان عمل بهما الرسل في خدمتهم". 

•  الصوم والصلاة: "هما اللذان عمل بهما إيليا ورفع للسماء". 

•  الصوم والصلاة: "هما اللذان عمل بهما دانيال وسد بهما أفواه الأسود". 

•  الصوم والصلاة: "هما اللذان عمل بهما الشهداء و سفكوا دماءهم من أجل اسم السيد المسيح". 

الصوم والصلاة: "هما اللذان عمل بهما الأبرار و الصديقون وسكنت الجبال والبراري وشقوق الأرض من أجل عظم محبتهم في الملك المسيح".

الأسبوع الثالث

القــراءات :
الاثنين 8: 13... الخ، 9: 1-7. الثلاثاء 10: 12-20. 

الأربعاء 9: 9... الخ، 10: 1-4 الخميس 11: 10... الخ، 12: 1، 2. الجمعة 2:13-13. 

ينتهي هذا الأسبوع بقصة رجوع الابن الضال: 

وقصة الابن الضال لها ثلاثة أركان: 

الأول : حنان الآب- و إشعياء يشير إليه بوضوح. 

الثاني : خطايا الابن- وقد تحدث عنها إشعياء. 

الثالث : توبة الابن- وسفر إشعياء هو سفر التوبة. 

1- أبوة الله لنا: 
يبدأ حديث إشعياء في أول أيام الأسبوع عن هذه الأبوة: "هاأنذا والأولاد الذين أعطيتهم الآب " (إش 8: 18). 

فقصة الابن الضال هي بالأكثر تكشف عن قلب الآب المحب وشوقه لرجوع ابنه، "وإذ كان لم يزل بعيدا ً رآه أبوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبله" (لو 15: 20). << 

2- الخطية: 
"وإذا قالوا اطلبوا إلى أصحاب التوابع العرافين.. ." ( إش 8: 19). 

"فيعبرون فيها مضايقين وجائعين. ويكون حينما يجوعون أنهم يحنقون... وينظرون إلى الأرض وإذا شدة ظلمة قتام الضيق وإلى الظلام هم مطرودون" (إش 8: 21، 22) "الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت الشعب السالك في الظلمة" (إش 21، 22). 

أليست هذه هي تصرفات الابن الضال: 

بدل أن يسأل أباه سأل أصدقاءه الأشرار الذين قادوه للعرافين... كأن ليس له أب أو إله. 

الأرض التي ذهب إليها يقول عنها إشعياء أنها أرض ضيقة وجوع وظلام ويعيشون فيها غرباء (مطرودين)، وهذه نفس أوصاف ربنا عن أنها كانت أرض الخنازير، وكان يشتهي أن يملأ بطنه منها وهو في حالة جوع. 

هذه هي ثمار الخطية وصفها لنا إشعياء النبي في أسبوع الابن الضال. 

3- التـوبة: 
1- التوبة هي رجوع وخضوع للآب والتلمذة له: 
فيقول النبي: "صرَّ الشهادة اختم الشريعة بتلاميذي" (إش 8: 16). فاشعياء يكشف لنا أن التوبة هي تلمذة لوصايا ربنا يسوع وهي في ذات الوقت شهادة (صر الشهادة). 

فالشخص التائب هو أكبر شاهد لعمل نعمة المسيح فيه، والعصر الذي تعيش فيه الكنيسة اليوم يتوقف على قوة التوبة فيها. فكنيسة ليس فيها توبة مستمرة هي كنيسة جامدة، أما كنيسة تعيش أفرادها حياة التوبة فتكون شاهد لعمل المسيح وتجذب إليها ا لآخرين. 

2- والتوبة هي "مخافة الرب وحياة القداسة": 
فيقول إشعياء: "قدسوا رب الجنود فهو خوفكم وهو رهبتكم". (إش 8: 13). 

فكثيرون هذه الأيام يتحدثون عن التوبة بمنتهى البساطة إن التوبة هي دموع و تسمير مخافة الله في القلب كقول داود النبي: "سمر خوفك في لحمى" (مز 118). والقداسة هي ثمرة مخافة الرب، أما الاستهتار في التوبة وتسهيلها يؤدى إلى عدم المخافة وسرعة العودة للسقوط. 

3- والتوبة هي السير في نور السيد المسيح: 
"الشعب السالك في الظلمة أبصر نورا ً عظيما ً . الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور" (إش 9: 2). 

هل يوجد تعبير للتوبة أجمل من تعبير إشعياء، أي أنها الانتقال من الظلمة للنور ومن الموت للحياة. 

"لأن ابني هذا كان ميتا ً فعاش وكان ضالاً (في الظلام) فوجد (في النور)" (لو 15: 24)... 

4- والتـوبة فـرح: 
"عظمت لها الفرح، يفرحون أمامك كالفرح في الحصاد كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة" (إش 9: 3). فدموع التوبة دموع مفرحة، وتعب الرجوع لحضن الآب ينتهي بفرح الأحضان والقبلات وذبح العجل المسمن، وقد قال الآب: "ينبغي أن نفرح" (لو 15: 23). "إنه فرح الملائكة" (لو 15: 7، 10)، " وفرح الجيران" (لو 15: 6)، وفرح الآب نفسه وفرح الابن (لو 15: 23- 25)، إن أفراح التوبة هي ثمرة الروح القدس العامل في الكنيسة- لذلك كنيسة بلا توبة في حياة أفرادها هي كنيسة بلا فرح، والعكس صحيح لأنه ليس هناك مصدر لفرح الروح القدس في الكنيسة إلاَّ توبة أولادها- فهيا بنا يا إخوتي في فترة الصوم نفرح الآب والسماء والملائكة والقديسين والكنيسة، و نفرح نحن بفرحهم. 

5- و الذين يلجئون لغير الله فليس لهم فخر (إش 8: 19): 
الذين لم يرجعوا عن الطلب إلى أصحاب التوابع والعرافين... وأي شيء آخر غير الله- أي لم يتوبوا- فليس لهم فجر ولا حياة في النور مع السيد المسيح.

6 - أخـيرا ... 
ليست التوبة فقط هي البعد عن الخطية ولكنها هي أيضاf ً الحياة الإيجابية مع السيد المسيح. وهذا أروع ما كتب عنه إشعياء في نهاية نبرات يوم الاثنين: 

" ويولد لنا ولد ونعطى ا بنا ً وتكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيب ا مشيرا ً إلها ً قديرا ً أ ب ا ً أبديا ً رئيس السلام. لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية" (إش 9: 6). 

هذه الآية هي ختام لنبوة يوم الاثنين، حيث يبدأ أسبوع التوبة (الابن الضال) الذي هو صفة الصوم كله. وليتك تتأمل الربط العجيب بين الحديث عن الابن الضال ونبوات هذا اليوم... 

التي تنتهي بالقول: "والسلام لا نهاية له لأنه ولد لنا ولد و أعطينا ا بنا ً هو ملك السلام". 

يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء: 
نبوات هذين اليومين تتحدث عن معوقات التوبة وهي: 

1 - البر الذاتي والكبرياء: 
إحساس الإنسان إ نه غير محتاج للتوبة لأنه بار في عيني نفسه فيقول: " لأن ه قال بقدرة يدي صنعت وبحكمتي لأني فهيم" (إش 10: 13) . 

ولعل هذا هو إحساس الابن الضال عند خروجه من بيت أبيه "أنه فهيم" وحكيم في عيني نفسه، وأنه سيصنع أمورا ً عظيمة بالأموال التي أخذها من أبيه، ويقول: "بقدرة يدي صنعت وبحكمتي لأني فهيم". 

اسمع ماذا يرد عليه الله الآب في نفس نبوة يوم الثلاثاء: "هل يفتخر الفأس على القاطع بها أو يتكبر المنشار على مردده...!" (إش 10: 15). 

2- قسوة القلب: 
من كثرة ارتباكات، وانشغالات، وشهوات، وماديات هذا العالم يتق س ى القلب فيقول النبي: "والشعب لم يرجع إلى ضاربه ولم يطلب رب الجنود" (إش 9: 13). و يأتي الوقت- من كثرة قسوة القلب- تضيع فرص التوبة ولا يحس الإنسان بمقاصد الآب الذي يريد خلاصنا- "الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين" (رو 8: 32). 

•  وهذه القسوة تؤدى حتما ً في النهاية إلى " الفجور ، و التمادي في الشر الذي يحرق صاحبه كالنار" (إش 9: 18). ثم يحول الإنسان "من الحق إلى الباطل والجور، وسلب حق الضعفاء والأرامل والأيتام" (إش 10: 1، 2). 

1- ولكن ما السبب في هذه القسوة؟ 

أولاً : هموم هذا العالم الفاني، وكثرة شهواته وعثراته وأخطرها الثعالب الصغيرة "خذوا لنا الثعالب الثعالب الصغار المفسدة الكروم" (نش 2: 15). وهذه الثعالب الصغيرة هي الخطية في بدايتها التي تبدأ صغيرة، نهملها ونستهتر بها تكبر وتقسي القلب، وحينئذ يصعب التخلص منها. ويكون ذلك سببه التهاون وعدم محاسبة النفس باستمرار. 

ثاني ً ا : يقول النبي إن: "مرشدو هذا الشعب مضلين" (إش 9: 16). والمرشد في حياة الإنسان هو البيت الأول (الأب والأم)، خادم مدارس الأحد، الكاهن والمعلم... فقلة التوجيه والتعليم والتوبيخ تولد هذه القساوة. 

ب- وكيف الرجوع إلى الله؟ 

الحل الوحيد هو الرجوع لكلمة الله "إلى الشريعة إلى الشهادة إن لم يقولوا مثل هذا القول فليس لهم فج ر " (إش 8: 30). 

" فكلمة الله تعلم الجهال"، وكلمة الله تنقى القلب "أنتم أنقياء من أجل الكلام الذي كلمتكم به" (يو 15: 3 ). 

وكلمة الله تلين القلب وتذيب قساوته وتعلم الاتضاع والمسكنة والتوبة والبحث عن خلاص النفس.

يومي الخميس والجمعة: 
أما نبوات الخميس والجمعة فتتحدث بدقة عن موضوع رجوع الابن الضال لأبيه: 

•  يتحدث في (الإصحاح 11) عن الحياة الجديدة مع المسيح، حياة الابن الضال بعدما عاد إلى أبيه- وهذا ما تسميه الكنيسة بالمُلك الألفي "فعاشوا وملكوا مع المسيح ألف سنة" (رؤ 20: 4). حيث يعيش المؤمنون مع المسيح لا مُلكا ً أرض ي ا ً زمنيا ً بل يعيش ون مُلكا ً روحيا ً معه. ويحل عليه- عل ى السيد المسيح كممثل لنا وكتائبين- روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، وروح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب، ولذته تكون في مخافة الرب... ويكون البر منطقه متينة والأمانة منطقة حقويه" (إش 11: 2- 5) 

•  وتتميز الحياة مع السيد المسيح بالسلام الكامل: 

أ- "فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف" (إش 11: 6). "ها أنا أرسلكم كحملان في وسط ذئاب" (لو 10: 3). 

ب- "ويلعب الرضيع على سرب الصل ويمد الفطيم يده على صخر الأفعوان" (إش 11: 8). "كونوا حكماء كالحيات، وبسطاء كالأطفال " (عن مجلة مرقس). 

•  "والأرض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب" (إش 11: 9). فالابن الضال لم يعرف محبة أبيه ولم يدرك مصلحته إلاَّ بعد التوبة. 

•  "ويكون أصل يسى راية للشعوب إياه تطلب الأمم" (إش 11: 10 ). فالكنيسة التائبة تخرج منها رائحة المسيح التي تكون راية للشعوب ومنارة، فيطلبون الرب من أمم غريبة. 

•  ومن أروع ما يشير به إشعياء إلى أن التوبة هي دعوة اقتناء الله لأولاده: 

أ- "ويكون في ذلك اليوم أن السيد يعيد يده ثانية ليقتنى بقية شعبه... من كل مكان" (إش 11: 11). 

ب- "ويجمع منفي إسرائيل (إسرائيل ابنه البكر)، و يضم مشتت يهوذا" (إش 11: 12). فالابن الضال ابن مشتت . 

•  والنفس التائبة نفس فرحة مسبحة للرب . 

وهذا ما سجله إشعياء في نبوة هذا اليوم: 

"ويقول: أحمدك يارب لأنه إذا غضبت علىَّ ارتد غضبك فتعزيني (تعزية التوبة)" (إش 12: 1). 

فواضح أن غضب الله كان من أجل رجوع النفس وتوبيخها، ومن هنا كان غضب الرب هو سبب التعزية. 

لذلك (فالإصحاح 12) يتحدث عن غضب الرب اللازم للتأديب والتوبة "هوذا يوم الرب قادم قاسي ً ا بسخط وحمو غضب ليجعل الأرض خرابا ً ويبيد منها خطاتها" (إش 13: 9) فالتوبة تحمينا من غضب الله. 

•  والتوبة تملأ القلب بالاطمئنان وتملأه بالترنيم والتسبيح "هذا الله خلاصي فأطمئن ولا أرتعب لأن يا ه يهوه قوتي و تسبحتي وقد صار لي خلاصا ً " (إش 12: 2). 

الأسبوع الرابع

القــراءات
الاثنين 14: 24... الخ. الثلاثاء 25: 1... الخ، 26: 1-8. 

الأربعاء 26: 21... الخ، 27: 1-9 الخميس 28: 14-22. الجمعة 29: 13-23. 



يقع هذا الأسبوع بين أحد الابن الضال وأحد السامرية. 

•  في وسط هذا الأسبوع يشمخ الصليب، راية رحلة الصوم المقدس، يبرزه النبي إشعياء كشرط أساسي للسائرين في الطريق كقول ربنا يسوع: "مَن أراد أن يكون لي تلميذا ً فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني" (لو 14: 27). 

وقبل أن يتحدث النبي عن ذبيحة الصليب، يعلن في نبوات يوم الاثنين من هم المستحقون لبركات الصليب في آيات بسيطة: "وترعى أبكار المساكين و يربض البائسون بالأمان" (إش 30:14). 

"إن الرب أسس صهيون وبها يحتمي بائسو شعبه " (إش 14: 32). 

ألم تكن هذه هي الوصية الأولى في موعظة الجبل - بداية رحلة الصوم بعد العماد والتجربة "طوبى للمساكين بالروح فإن لهم ملكوت السموات" (مت 5: 3). أما المتكبرون فكيف يقبلون بركات الصليب فهو "لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة" (1 كو 1: 24)، "إذا كان العالم ف ي حكمة الله لم يخلص الله العالم بالحكمة بل بجهالة الكرازة" (1 كو 1: 21). 

والعجب الشديد أن هذه النبوة عينها تقال في ختام نبوات هذا الأسبوع. 

وليمة الصليب 
(إش 25- 26: 1- 8) : 

1 - يصنع الرب لجميع الشعوب في هذا الجبل 
" وليمة سمائن وليمة خمر على دردى سمائن ممخة دردى مصفي" (إش 25: 6). 

•  فالدعوة هي لجميع الشعوب- للابن الضال، و للمرأة السامرية الغريبة الجنس. فهي وليمة لجميع الشعوب. 

•  وفي هذا الجبل : جبل صهيون، جبل الجلجثة، الكنيسة الجبل الدسم. 

•  وليمة سمائن (إنها ذبيحة العجل المسمن للابن الضال، وهى أيضا ً بالنسبة لنا جسد ربنا) لأن معها دم المسيح (وليمة خمر). 

2 - ويفنى في هذا الجبل وجه النقاب الذي على كل الشعوب 
والغطاء المغطى به على كل الأمم (إش 25: 7). لقد كان هناك غطاء كثيف على وجه الأمم أمام معرفة الله، حجاب من الطقوس والعداوة مع اليهود والتعصب... كل ذلك يبدو واضحا ً مع المرأة السامرية والجدل العنيف الذي دار بينها وبين السيد المسيح لقبول الإيمان، وكأن إشعياء بإصبعه يشير إلى هذه المرأة. التي تعتبر بحق أول الداخلين من الأمم إلى الإيمان. وبذلك رفع وجه النقاب عن الأمم. 

3- ويبتلع الموت إلى الأبد: 
نعم بالصليب داس الرب الموت بالموت، ووهبنا الحياة الأبدية هذه البشارة المفرحة وجهت إلى الابن الضال "لأني ا بني هذا كان ميت ً ا فعاش"، ووجهت إلى المرأة السامرية فيقول الرب: "مَن يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد بل الماء الذي أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية" 

(يو 4: 14). 

هذه النبوة هي بعينها نبوة يوم الخميس حين يقول النبي: "و يمحي عهدكم مع الموت ولا يثبت ميثاقكم مع الهاوية" (إش 28: 18). 

4 - ويمسح الرب الدموع وينزع عار شعبه: 
لقد نزع الرب عار الابن الضال ومسح دموع توبته، ونزع العار عن السامرية الأممية وأن ق ذها من حياة الرذيلة... ما أجمل هذه التعزيات وسط الصوم، إنه على طريق الرحلة يمسح الرب دموع الصائمين والتائبين، و ينزع عنا عار الخطية. 

5- في ذلك اليوم يغنى بهذه الأغنية... 
"يجعل الخلاص أسوارا ً و مترسة" (إش 26: 1- 2). 

"مَن آمن بي تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حي ينبع إلى حياة أبدية". إن كلمات السيد هنا هي أكبر تعزية... إن الصوم قد تحول إلى أغنية، أغنية فرح وخلاص ثم من بركات الصوم أن أصبح الخلاص أسوارا ً و مترسة الآن تعيش السامرية في حصون الخلاص، و يعيش الابن التائب داخل أسوار أحضان أبيه... الآن ليس للشيطان سلطان على المحتمين في ظل الصليب في رحلة الصوم المقدس المتهللين بالصوم. 

6- يوم الصليب يوم نقمة للشيطان: 
و دينونة الأشرار (إش 26: 20، 21 ، 27: 1- 9). 

أ- "ادخل مخدعك و أغلق بابك خلفك اختبئ نحو لحيظة حتى يغرب الغضب لأن هوذا الرب... ليعاقب إثم سكان الأرض". 

فعلى المؤمنين الاختباء بين ذراعي الرب إلى لحيظة حتى ينتقم الرب بقوة صليبه من شر العالم و دينونتهم، أما أولاد الله المختبئون في مخادعهم مع المسيح فإلى لحيظة حتى يتم الانتقام. وأولاد الله يعيشون في سلام المسيح في وسط أخطار العالم و اضطهاداته وذلك إلى لحيظة لأن أيامنا على الأرض لا تقارن بالأبدية. 

ب- وفي يوم الصليب "يعاقب الرب بسيفه العظيم الشديد (الصليب) لوياثان الحية الهاربة... ويقتل التنين الذي في البحر" (إش 27: 1). 

فيوم الصليب يوم كسر شوكة الشيطان الذي أغوى الابن الضال و السامرية و يحارب أولاد الله، ولكن ليس له سلطان عليهم ماداموا مختبئين بين أحضانه الأبوية إلى لحيظة. 

7 - يوم الصليب يوم غفران : 
و يوم تسبيح وأغنية (إش 27: 2، 9). 

فالرب يكفر عن إثم أشر الأشرار التائبين كالسامرية والابن الضال "لذلك بهذا يكفر إثم يعقوب" (إش 27: 9). و يصبح هذا اليوم- يوم رجوع الابن لأبيه، و السامرية ليسوع، هو من بركات الصليب- يوم أغنية وتسبيح - وهكذا أراد إشعياء النبي أن يفرح قلب النفوس التائبة السائرة في رحلة الصوم المقدس واضعا ً الصليب أمامها كمصدر للغفران ومصدر للتسبيح والفرح... " فياليت ظل الصليب لا يفارق حياتنا طول رحلة الصوم المقدس (عن مجلة مرقس). 

أخيرا ... نبوة يوم الجمعة (إش 29: 13- 22) 
أولاً : إن أخطر ما يهدد الإنسان في رحلة الصوم المقدس أن يكون الاقتراب إلى الرب ليس عن طريق الصليب بل: 

1- بالشفتين لا بالقلب (إش 29: 13). 

2- أن يكون السير مع الله بالرياء، وعدم الاعتراف بالضعف " فكتموا رأيهم في قلبهم عن الرب" (إش 29: 15). وتكون أعمالهم أعمال ظلمة رغم أنهم يسيرون مع الكنيسة في رحلة الصوم: إنه صوم بالشفتين لا بالقلب. 

ثاني ً ا : ختام النبوة في هذا الأسبوع هو: أن كل بركات الصليب والصوم المقدس هي للبائسين والمساكين بالروح "و يزداد البائسون فرحا ً بالرب ويهتف مساكين الناس بقدوس إسرائيل" (إش 29: 19). 

وهذه الآية عينها هي أول وصية في الموعظة على الجبل للراغبين وتبعية السيد المسيح وحمل الصليب. 

وهي عينها أول نصيحة يقدمها لنا النبي يوم الاثنين في هذا الأسبوع للراغبين في مرافقة الصليب في رحلة الصوم الأربعيني. إن المساكين بالروح هم الذين سينالون بركات هذا الصوم المقدس "وترعى أبكار المساكين و يربض البائسون بالأمان... إن الرب أسس صهيون وبها يحتمي بائسو شعبه" (إش 14: 30، 33 ). 

الأسبوع الخامس

القــراءات
الاثنين 37: 33... الخ، 38: 1- 6 . الثلاثاء 40: 1-8. 

الأربعاء 41: 4-4 1. الخميس 42: 5: 16 0 الجمعة 43: 1-9. 

يبدأ هذا الأسبوع بأحد السامرية (أحد النصف)، و ينتهي هذا الأسبوع بأحد المخلع. 

ويقسم المفسرون سفر إشعياء إلى قسمين: الأول ينتهي بالإصحاح 39 بهزيمة سنحاريب ملك الآشوريين. والثاني من الإصحاح 40 إلى آخر السفر (إش 66) وهو قسم مملوء بالتعزيات للسائرين في الطريق مع لله، ومملوء بالنبوات عن السيد المسيح من ميلاده وصلبه وقيامته وعن يوم الخمسين وميلاد الكنيسة الجديدة. 

ولقد ألهم الروح القدس آباء الكنيسة أن تبدأ قراءات هذا الأسبوع من يوم الثلاثاء بعد أحد النصف من أول الإصحاح و ينتهي سفر إشعياء (الإصحاح 66) يوم جمعة ختام الصوم. 

قراءات يوم الاثنين: 
تقرأ الكنيسة عن حرب الآشوريين وهزيمتهم (إش 37: 32) وهي تشجيع للمجاهدين في طريق الصوم أن عدوهم الروحي مهما كان جبروته ومهما كانت تعييراته وحربه النفسية إلاَّ أن إشعياء يؤكد لحزقيا الملك أن لا يخف وأن الهزيمة أكيدة لجيش إبليس (سنحاريب) الذي قتل منه 185 ألف جندي مرة واحدة ونجا جيش الله. هذه هي تعزية الله لنا في منتصف رحلة الصوم مع إشعياء النبي. 

وتقرأ الكنيسة في نفس اليوم من إشعياء (38: 1- 6). عن شفاء حزقيا الملك وزيادة عمره 15 سنة. وهذا بلا شك إشارة إلى المخلع الذي سينتهي الأسبوع به، أن يسوع وهبه عمر ا جديدا ً وقال له لا تعد تخطئ لئلا يكون لك أشر. 

وما هي خطية حزقيا الملك ؟ إن حزقيا الملك بعد انتصاراته على سنحاريب، جاء إليه الملوك ليهنئوه... فجاء إليه ملك بابل فكشف حزقيا الملك أسراره الداخلية للعدو. 

إن جهادنا الروحي في الصوم الأربعيني ينبغي أن يكون في الخفاء ، كما أوصانا ربنا في الأسبوع الأول عن الصدقة والصلاة والصوم... كلها في الخفاء وكما علمنا إشعياء في الإصحاح الرابع أن لكل مجد غطاء (إش 4: 5). وأخيرا ً بكى حزقيا. فشفاه الله وكأنه يقول له لا تعد تخطئ لئلا يكون لك أش ر كما قال للمخلع. 

الله بذاته سائر معنا في الرحلةنبوات الثلاثاء- الجمعة)
وهي تبدأ من إشعياء 40 إلى إشعياء 43. 

الثلاثاء : 40: 1- 8، الأربعاء : 41: 4- 14، الخميس : 42: 5- 16، والجمعة : 43: 1-9. 

وكلها تدور حول تعزيات الله وتأكيد ه لنا أنه بذاته سائر معنا في الطريق، وأنه يبارك جهادنا، وأنه الراعي الصالح لقطيع الصائمين في الرحلة، أنه سيجعلنا بركة للآخرين السالكين في الظلمة، وأنه سيسير معنا إلى نهاية الرحلة حتى في وسط النار لكي لا تؤذينا. 

وأترك لك أيها القارئ العزيز أن تتأمل بمهل في كل هذه الأمور فهي كلها مواعيد أكيدة أعطاها لك إلهك السائر معك في رحلة الكنيسة كلها في هذا الصوم. إنك لو تأملت في هذه التعزيات وثبتها في قلبك أو كما يقول الله لك في إشعياء "فمكنه بمسامير حتى لا يتقلقل". فبكل تأكيد ستصل إلى نهاية الرحلة مع الله الذي سيجتاز بك النار وغمر المياه. وإليك القليل من هذه الآيات: 

•  " نادوها بأن جهادها قد كمل إن إثمها قد عفي عنه " (40: 1)، هذه أجمل تعزية للصائم في الرحلة وهي أن الرب يكمل جهاد. ويعفي عنه إثمه. 

•  الله هو راعى الرحلة : "كراع يرعى قطيعه بذراعه يجمع الحملان وفي حضنه يحملها ويقود المرضعات" (40: 11)... هذا هو إلهنا الذي حمل الخروف الضال على منكبيه، وهو الذي حضن الابن الضال ، وهو الذي يقودنا في موكب معرفته ونصرته عالما ً بضعفنا أننا في مستوى الرضعان اللائي يعطلن المرضعات عن السير فيحمل الرضعان على كتفه ليعطى الفرصة للمرضعات للسير في الرحلة... إنها رحلة ما أجملها في رعاية الذي بذل نفسه عن الخراف. 

•  الثبات في السير في الطريق : إشعياء يؤكد أن الله يثبت سيرنا. لا يكفيه اللحام على السندان بل يُمكنَّه بالمسامير حتى لا يتقلقل (41: 7). ربنا أوصانا أن نثبت فيه قائلاً: "أثبتوا فيَّ". هل رأيت تعبيرا ً أجمل من ذلك الذي ذكره إشعياء عن اللحام والتثبيت بالمسامير... ما أحوج السائر في الطريق أن لا ينظر للوراء ولا يهتم بأباطيل العالم المعطلة ولا يضطرب من تجربة العدو، ولا يخاف من الغد. بل يتأكد أنه ثابت بمسامير في الطريق ويقول مع المرتل: "توسع خطواتي فلم تتقلقل عقباي" (مز 18: 36). ما أجمل أن يثبت المخلع في المسيح ولا يعود يخطئ لئلا يكون له أشر. 

•  الله بذاته سائر معنا طول الرحلة : هذا إيمان الكنيسة أن السيد المسيح صام عنا ومعنا أربعين يوما ً وأربعين ليلة، هو رئيس إيماننا ومكمله الذي يضيف صومه على صومنا فيجعله كاملاً مع أن صومنا ناقصا ً دائما ً . 

"لا تخف لأني معك لا تتلفت لأني إلهك". 

"قد أيدتك وأعنتك بيمين برى" (إش 41: 10). 

"لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا أعينك" (41: 13)... 

لا تخف لأني فديتك. دعوتك باسمك أنت لي. إذا اجتزت في المياه فأنا معك وفي الأنهار فلا تغمرك. إذا مشيت في النار فلا تلذع واللهيب لا يحرقك لأني أنا الرب إلهك مخلصك" (43: 1- 3). 

•  "وأجعلك... نور للأمم ... وتخرج من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة" (42: 6، 7). 

"وأسير العمى في طريق لم يعرفوها في مسالك لم يدروها أمشيهم". 

"أجعل الظلمة أمامهم نورا ً والموجات مستقيمة" (42: 16). 

هذه النبوات تشير للسيد المسيح رب المجد، وهي تشير إلى حال الكنيسة أو النفس التائبة المجاهدة في طريق الصوم. إنها تصير ونورا للعالم في وسط الظلمة وتجذب الآخرين للسير في طريق النور. 

الأسبوع السادس

القــراءات
الاثنين 43: 10... الخ. الثلاثاء 44: 1-8. 

الأربعاء 44: 21... الخ. الخميس 45: 1-10. الجمعة 45: 11-17. 

هذا الأسبوع ينتهي بأحد التناصير (أحد المولود أعمى). و ق د كانت الكنيسة الأولى تقوم بعماد الموعوظين يوم أحد التناصير على اعتبار أن الشخص الذي نال سر العماد هو كالمولود أعمى الذي أبصر ولسان حاله يقول كنت أعمى والآن أبصر. 

وتدور نبوات الاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء من إشعياء حول نقطتين هامتين: 

الأولى : أن المعمودية هي وسيلة تفتيح الأعين غفران الخطايا. 

والثانية : أن الشهادة بقوة هي عمل الذي أبصر بعد أن كان أعمى. 

وهذا ما نراه واضحا ً في حديث المولود أعمى مع رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة وشهادته للسيد المسيح بقوة حتى إ نته ى الأمر بطرده من المجمع. 

يوم الاثنين: 
أولاً : الشهادة : "أنتم شهودي يقول الرب... أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مخلص" (43: 10، 11). "أنا أخبرت وخلصت وأعلمت وليس بينكم غريب وأنتم شهودي... أنا هو ولا منقذ من يدي أفعل ومن يرد" (43: 12، 13). 

فواضح أن الشهادة هي بخلاص الرب الذي فتح عيني الأعمى. وهذه الشهادة ليست للغرباء (وليس بينكم غريب). ويكرر قوله أنا أنا الرب وليس غير مخلص، فلا خلاص بدون دم المسيح والفداء. وتكرار كلمة شهودي تجعل الشهادة عمل ضروري للمسيحي حتى الاستشهاد. 

ثانيا : المعمودية : "لأني جعلت في البرية ماء، أنهارا ً في القفر لأسقى شعبي مختاري. هذا الشعب جبلته لنفسي يحدث بتسبحتي" (43: 20). 

"أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها" (43: 25). 

أ- فالمعمودية : هي ما يتفجر في البرية. في وسط ظلمة برية العالم جاء السيد المسيح يق و ل: 

"إن لم تولدوا من الماء والروح لن تدخلوا ملكوت السم وات "، المعمودية هي ولادة روحية ، ولادة من الظلمة إلى النور، ومن الموت إلى الحياة، ومن البرية القفرة إلى مياه متفجرة. 

ب - بالمعمودية هي بنوة لله وملكية له وليست للغرباء. بها نصير شعبه وأولاده الذين نعرف كيف نسبحه "هذا الشعب جبلته لنفسي يخبر بتسبحتي" (43: 21). 

ج- والمعمودية هي غفران للخطية "أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها" 
(43: 25). 

يوم الثلاثاء (أش 44 : 1-8) : 
أولاً: المعمودية : 
أ- شعب مختار (أولاد الله) " إ سمع يا يعقوب عبدي وإسرائيل الذي اخترته" (44: 1) 

ب- مياه المعمودية "لأني أسكب ماء على العطشان و سيولا على اليابسة" (44: 3)، "فينبتون بين العشب مثل الصفصاف على مجارى المياه " (44: 4). 

فالمعمودية هي مياه تروى الكنيسة و سيولا وسط أرض العالم اليابسة (هي ولادة من فوق والعالم ولادة من أسفل...) هي اغتسال في بركه سلوام . إن بركة سلوام هي من أقوى الرموز عن المعمودية، كما أن المولود أعمى هو أقوى الأمثلة عن الاستنارة الروحية بالمعمودية، لأنه بعد أن تفتحت عيناه أبصر السيد المسيح وسجد له، أما الكتبة وكهنة الشعب كانت لهم عيون تبصر كل شيء في العالم إلاَّ الذي جاء ليفديها ويخلصها لأنهم لم يجتازوا سر بركة سلوام. المعمودية هي نمو للنفوس المؤمنة وسط عشب العالم مثل الصفصاف على مجارى مياه المعمودية. 

ثانيا: الشهادة: 
يكرر مرة أخرى قائلاً: " فأنتم شهودي هل يوجد إله غيري" (44: 8). 

وهنا بعد الحديث عن المعمودية يلزمنا إشعياء أن نشهد للمسيح أن ليس إله غيره- إشعياء الذي قال هاأنذا فأرسلني لأشهد لك. 

أليست هذه هي اختبارات المولود أعمى بعد أن نال سر الاستنارة الروحية (المعمودية) أن صار شاهدا ً للسيد المسيح! 

يوم الأربعاء (إش 44: 1-28) : 
يتحدث فيها بوضوح عن الكنيسة وبنائها مبتدئا ً بالمعمودية لاقتناء شعب مفدى لا ينسى من الله ومغفورة له خطاياه : 

"يا إسرائيل فإنك أنت عبدي... عبد لي أنت...". 

"يا إسرائيل لا تنس منى...". 

"قد محوت كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك...". 

"لأن الرب قد فدى إسرائيل...". 

"والقائل لأورشليم ستعمر ولمدن يهوذا ستبنين وخربها أقيم". 

كل هذه النبوات مشجعة للسائر في طريق الصوم الذي نال سر المعمودية أنه في ملكية الله، لا ينسى منه، ممحوة ذنوبه مفدى بدمه ستعمر حياته وتبنى من خرابها وبالتالي تعمر الكنيسة كلها. هذه باختصار قصة الو لا د ة الجديدة، وقصة المولود أعمى الذي طرد من الهيكل فأخذه يسوع إليه وأدخله حظيرته (يو 10). 

نبوات الخميس والجمعة (إش 45: 1-17) 
كلها تتحدث عن خلاص الكنيسة، وهو موضوع خطير جدا ً ، لأن الخلاص سوف لا يحدث بأحد من أولاد الكنيسة بل بعدو الكنيسة الذي سيحول الله قلبه حتى انه سيدعوه: 

كورش راعى (إش 44: 28). 

و مسيحه كورش (إش 45: 1) 

فالكنيسة بالتأكيد هي في رعاية الله لأنها عروسه، وهو قادر على خلاصها بوسيلة لا تتوقعها أبدا ً - وليس علينا أن نقترح على الله طريقة الخلاص كما نفكر كثيرا ً بأفكارنا الضيقة، بل علينا فقط أن نصلى ونصوم ونسلم حياتنا لله ونتوقع خلاص الله بسكوت و بإيمان. 

•  أليس هذا هو طريق الخلاص بالإيمان بالمعمودية وفاعلية دم الصليب فيها، لقد كان الصليب عارا ً فأصبح لنا خلاصا ً . وماء المعمودية بعد الصلاة أصبح له حق الولادة من الله. 

•  لقد صدر الخلاص لشعب الله بواسطة كورش الراعي المعين من الله والمدعو مسيح الرب. 

•  "وكورش يبنى مدينتي ويطلق سبي لا بثمن ولا بهدية" (إش 45: 13). وهذا ما حدث لنا أننا نلنا البنوة، وتفتيح الأعين، والاستنارة الروحية بلا ثمن ولا بهدية بل مجانا ً بدم المسيح بالمعمودية. 

•  "وخلاص الرب خلاصا ً أبديا ً ... إلى دهر الدهور" (45: 17). إن بنوتنا لله بالمعمودية أبدية لا يمكن الرجوع فيها، لذلك فالمعمودية لا تعاد ل لإنسان الذي يجحد الله ثم يتوب ويرجع كالابن الضال. إننا نولد من أبوين جسديين نأخذ منهما جسد ترابي لذلك فعمرنا الأرضي له نهاية، أما الولادة من الله بالمعمودية فهي أبدية إلى دهر الدهور لأنها ولادة من الله الأزلي الأبدي. 

الإله المحتجب: 
"حقاً أنت إله محتجب يا إله إسرائيل المخلص" (45: 15). فإلهنا العظيم- ضابط الكل- الإله المخلص- الذي لا ينسي أولاده- مصدر النور وخالق الظلمة- صانع السلام وخالق الشر- أنا الرب صانع هذه كلها- لكي يعلموا من مشرق الشمس إلى مغربها أن ليس غيري أنا الرب وليس آخر (45: 5- 7). هذا الإله العظيم للأسف محتجب لا يراه إلاَّ أولاده لأنه هو الذي يعلن ذاته لهم "أراكم فتفرح قلوبكم" (يو 16: 22 ). هو الذي أعلن ذاته للمولود أعمى، وهو الذي لم يره الكتبة والكهنة والأشرار من اليهود. هو إله محتجب يظن الأشرار أنهم يقدرون على ال ا ضرار بالكنيسة كما حدث أيام استير، وكما حدث في تاريخنا عشرون قرن ً ا. إنه محتجب ولكنه منظور لأولاده ومخلصهم العجيب "أبشركم بفرح عظيم... إنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو 2: 11). 

الأسبوع السابع

القــراءات
الاثنين 48: 17... الخ، 49: 1-4. الثلاثاء 49: 6-10. 

الأربعاء 58: 1- 11 . الخميس 65: 8-16. الجمعة 66: 10-24. 

هذا آخر أسبوع في الصيام، وفيه نعطى تقرير ا عن صومنا أولاً، وننال تعزيات روحية ثانية و تطويبات كالتي ذكرت في الموعظة كل الجبل، ثم ثالثا ً الاستعداد لقبول بركات البصخة المقدسة والقيامة وميلاد الكنيسة في يوم الخمسين. 

تقرير عن الصوم (إش 58 : 1-11): 
وهذه هي نبوة يوم الأربعاء من أسبوع ختام الصيام. هناك صوم مرفوض وهو الصوم الذي انتهي ومازالت الخصومة بين الأخوة، والنزاع والرياء في الصوم، وارتفاع الصوت في العبادة (58: 1-5). 

أما الصوم المقبول : (58: 6، 7) فهو: 

"حل قيود الشر"، 

"فك عقد النير و إطلاق المسجونين أحرارا ً وقطع كل نير"، 

"أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك وأن تدخل المساكين التائبين إلى بيتك إذ ً ا رأيت عريانا ً تكسوه وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك". 

فالصوم المقبول ينتهي بالتوبة وحل قيود الشر ، لأن الخطية تقيد الإنسان. فالذي صام لا بد أن يكون بنعمة المسيح أقمع جسده وتحرر من قيود الشر. 

والصوم المقبول هو الاتضاع وعدم إلقاء النير على الآخرين كالخدم والعمال والضعفاء بل لا نجعلهم تحت نيرنا لأننا كلنا عبيد الرب وأخوة في البشرية. 

والصوم المقبول هو عدم احتقار الآخرين (الإيماء بالإصبع) (58: 9)، كقول ربنا يسوع من قال لأخيه رقا (وهي مجرد حركة أو نظرة احتقار) يكون مستوجب المجمع فكلنا أعضاء في جسد واحد، فلا نحتقر الآخرين بل علينا أن نسند صغار النفوس كقول الرسول. 

والصوم المقبول معناه أن يمتنع الإنسان عن كلام الأمم فلا تخرج كلمة بطالة من أفواهكم بل كل ما هو صالح للبنيان كي يعطى نعمة للسامعين (أف 4: 29). إذ ً ا فليكن كل كلامنا كثمرة للصوم مملحا ً بملح. 

والصوم المقبول هو فعل الرحمة للجائع والعريان الذي هو لحمك (هو أخوك في البشرية فأنت تطعم وتغطى لحمك)، وتدخل المساكين التائهين بالفعل أو بالخطية إلى بيتك فيصبح بيتك هو بيت الرب يسوع حيث كان يجلس مع الخطاة و العشارين... 

أتريد أن يكون بيتك بيت السيد المسيح؟! 

بركات الصوم المقبول (58: 8- 11) : 
1- "حينئذ ينفجر مثل الصبح نورك وتنبت صحتك سريعا ً ويسير برك أمامك ومجد الرب يجمع ساقتك" (58: 8). لا ننسي أن أول نبوة في الصوم المقدس كانت تقول: "كل الرأس وكل القلب سقيم من أسفل القدم إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة ..." (1: 5، 6). 

فتأمل يا عزيزي كيف يكشف لنا النبي العظيم إشعياء في رحلة الصوم- أنها ابتدأت بعدم الصحة ، وانتهـت بالصحة والنور والبر ومجد الرب. 

هذا هو ختام الصوم. ولعل هذا سبب ً ا في أن الكنيسة تعمل سر مسحة المرضى لكل الصائمين يوم جمعة ختام الصف كعلامة على الصحة الروحية والجسدية والنفسية في نهاية الرحلة. 

2- " يشرق نورك ويكون ظلامك الدامس مثل الظهر". هو تحول من الظلمة الداخلية في بدء الرحلة إلى النور مثل الظهر في نهاية الرحلة (58: 10). 

3- ويقودك الرب على الدوام ويشبع في الجدوب نفسك وينشط عظامك فتصير كجنة ريا وكنبع مياه لا ينقطع مياه ه (58: 11). فبعد أن كانت بداية الرحلة هي أن الإنسان أقل من الثور والحمار اللذان يعرفان صاحبهما أما الإنسان فلا يعرف إلهه (إش 1: 3)، أصبح الإنسان في نهاية الرحلة يقوده الرب على الدوام . وبعد أن كان الإنسان في حالة جوع وكسل في أول الصيام أصبح الآن مملوءا ً شبعا ً في وسط الجدوب وكله نشاط في نهاية الصوم. وأصبحت حياته مملوءة من ثمار الروح التي هي كنبع مياه لا ينقطع مياهه- إنها مياه تنبع إلى حياة أبدية. 

هذا هو تقرير إشعياء باختصار عن بركات الصوم في نهاية الرحلة نسمعه بتدقيق يوم الأربعاء من أسبوع ختام الصوم. 

تعزيات الله للذين صاموا في ختام الصوم 
أ- التعزيات (الاثنين والثلاثاء): 
•  الله هو الذي قادنا في الصوم. 

" أنا إلهك معلمك لتنتفع وأمشيك في طريق تسلك فيه، ... فكان كنهر سلامك وبرك كلجج البحر، بصوت الترنيم أخبروا ونادوا... قولوا قد فدى الرب عبده يعقوب، ولم يعطشوا في القفار التي سيرّهم فيها، أجرى لهم من الصخر ماء وشق الصخر ففاضت المياه" (48: 17- 22) 

فرحلة الصوم هي في قيادة المسيح الذي صام عنا، وهي رحلة قال عنها إشعياء: "أنا الرب إلهك معلمك لتنتفع... " أي ننتفع فيها، ويجدد معالمها للنفس التي سلّمت حياتها له "وأمشيك في طريق تسلك فيها"، وهي رحلة ترنيم لأنها رحلة المفديين "الله قد فدى عبده"، وهي مملوءة بفرح الروح القدس في وسط برية العالم القفرة " ولم يعطشوا في القفار". 

•  وأخيرا ً يختم النبي حديثه للصائمين بعد رحلة في ظاهرها الجوع والعطش والتعب: "لا يجوعون ولا يعطشون ولا يضربهم حر ولا شمس لأن الذي يرحمهم يهديهم و إلى ينابيع المياه يوردهم" (49: 10). 

ب- الإعداد للخدمة : 
"وجعل فمي كسيف حاد (كلمة الله)، في ظل يده خبأني وجعلني سهما ً مبريا ً ، أنت عبدي إسرائيل الذي به أتمجد، قد جعلتك نورا ً للأمم، أخرجوا للذين في الظلام أظهروا ..." (49: 1- 10). 

ولو أن هذه الآيات كلها نبات عن السيد المسيح، ولكن الكنيسة تقدمها لأولادها في نهاية الصوم، كأن رحلة الصوم هي اعداد للخدمة. 

فموسى النبي صام 40 يوما ً ليستعد للخدمة كذلك إيليا... وأخيرا ً ربنا يسوع صام قبل بدء خدمته. فلسان حال الكنيسة في أسبوع ختام الصوم يقول: لا إعداد للخدمة بدون الصوم والاختلاء أربعين يوما كما فعل مخلصنا. 

ج- التطويبات: 
و للعطاش والحزانى والمتعبين تطويبات عميقة لا تستطيع أن تميز بينها وبين التطويبات التي سجلها معلمنا لوقا في الإصحاح السادس من إنجيله. 

" هوذا عبيدي يأكلون... وأنتم تجوعون، 

هوذا عبيدي يشربون... وأنتم تعطشون، 

هوذا عبيدي يفرحون... وأنتم تحزنون، 

هوذا عبيدي يترنمون من طيبة القلب... وأنتم تصرخون من كآبة القلب وانكسار الروح تولولون " 
(65: 13، 14). 

"طوباكم أيها المساكين... ويل لكم أيها الأغنياء، 

طوباكم أيها الجياع... ويل لكم أيها الشباعى، 

طوباكم أيها الباكون... ويل لكم أيها الضاحكون، 

طوباكم أيها المبغضين... ويل لكم إذا قال فيكم جميع الناس حسنا ً " (لو 6: 20- 26). 

هذه هي ختام تعزيات النبي لنا في ختام الصوم تقرأ يوم الخميس وتنقلنا فورا ً مع ربنا يسوع الذي صام عنا وسجل لنا نفس التطويبات في إنجيل تلميذه القديس لوقا. وربنا يسوع المسيح تحدث عن هذه التطويبات في نهاية صومه مباشرة، وهكذا يقدم لنا إشعياء نفس التطويبات في نهاية صومنا.*


----------



## youhnna (26 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااا ماجد
على الموضوع الرائع
موضوع التبكيت والتوبة والتعزيه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
وأحلى تقييييييييييم علشان أبونا بيشوى كامل ولمجهودكم
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع روحي ممتاز 
للصوم ثمار رائعة جدا في حياة الانسان 
بيكفي انة بية بيرجع الانسان لربنا 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
احلا تقيم​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2010)

رائع جداااا يا ماجد

شكرااااا جزيلا للموضوع الشامل

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2010)

موضوع راااااااائع يا ماجد
شكرا ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

